# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Big reno ahead of us

## Vil

G'day folks
I'm freshly registered new user. Found this very helpful web site by browsing the net and decided to slot myself in. We just bought 
an old "renovator's nightmare" dream house :Doh:  and more than likely will need some advice, opinions and suggestions. I have done renovations before but 
never had to deal with asbestos. The house needs to get rid of external asbestos false brick cladding, then it needs to be raised, levelled, restumped and concrete slabbed. The next thing is the roof replacement and internal asbestos wall removal. And maybe just after all this I can start doing my own creations.
Wish me luck :Biggrin:  
Viliam

----------


## METRIX

Have you thought of knocking it down, might be cheaper  :Biggrin:

----------


## Vil

I did but after woking out all cost, it wouldn't be any cheaper.

----------


## METRIX

> I did but after woking out all cost, it wouldn't be any cheaper.

  If theirs not much in it, I would bulldoze it, you will end up with what you want, and everything will be new. 
Be prepared for the unknown with what your proposing to do, the costs can spiral out of control very quickly once you start ripping roof's off, lifting, underpinning etc etc.
If it's as old as it sounds, you will most likely need all new plumbing, electrics, insulation, cladding, internal wall linings, bathrooms, kitchen, possibly floors ? and so on and on and on and on, Anyway Good Luck. 
Post some pics of this Nightmare

----------


## Uncle Bob

I agree with Metrix, if there isn't much in it, then starting with a blank canvas is a good idea.
But of course, if it's an old Victorian or such, then yeah, sometimes it worth the extra expense if you want to keep with the period. 
This sounds like you will be stripping back to only the framework and if so, and if it's a hardwood frame, the cursing down the track may not make the experience work the effort.

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... positive response so far! Don't be deterred, whichever way you choose to head there's lots of support and advice here. Welcome.

----------


## Vil

Thanks Bob, for a moment I thought I won't even bother replying with this much negativity. :Cry:  For us to buldoze this house is not an option. Potential is definitely there, timber frame, from top to bottom including floorboards is healthy hard wood. Underneath the external false brick cladding (which about to be knocked off next week) there are typical timber chamfer boards in good condition. Raising old houses in Queensland to gain extra level space is normal thing over here. Lots of people are doing it. I have no doubt in my mind, there will be extra cost for something I'm unaware of but I'll take my chances. :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha,  it came across a bit negative but these guys are very experienced members and are just trying to protect you from yourself. I like saving of buildings but it sure is a lot harder than building new.

----------


## phild01

The negative was to kick it off, demolition makes some good sense.
Once you start doing what you want, the vibe will change to encouragement :Smilie:

----------


## Vil

> The negative was to kick it off, demolition makes some good sense.
> Once you start doing what you want, the vibe will change to encouragement

  I must say so far, every project I have ever taken, I always finished. I'm not completely new to renovations and I'm not afraid
of, what's ahead of me. It's easy for some people to say get rid of it. I didn't come up with this idea in 5 min. It took a lot of careful thinking with our architect friend who can help us convert it into some decent livable place. Yes, we did weigh up both options.

----------


## phild01

> I must say so far, every project I have ever taken, I always finished. I'm not completely new to renovations and I'm not afraid
> of, what's ahead of me. It's easy for some people to say get rid of it. I didn't come up with this idea in 5 min. It took a lot of careful thinking with our architect friend who can help us convert it into some decent livable place. Yes, we did weigh up both options.

  I also agree what you intend has merit, it's a reno and some onerous requirements can be bypassed and you also have established services.  My neighbour effectively rebuilt their house with a perfect outcome, totally gutting it and rebuilt to architect spec for similar or less cost than a rebuild.

----------


## r3nov8or

It would be great to see some photos as you progress.  
Asbestos removal is easy enough with the right gear but on the scale you describe is best left to those who do it for a living.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Ha ha,  it came across a bit negative but these guys are very experienced members and are just trying to protect you from yourself. I like saving of buildings but it sure is a lot harder than building new.

  +1, 
Took on a project for my neighbour 26 months ago refurbing a 1881 cottage. From the stumps up. 
I could have built the same from scratch, for 2/3rds of what we've spent to date...
So far we've spent 2x what we originally planned, my hourly rate is quite cheap. but the hours I've spent, well they sure add up... 
The commitment of my client has been unshakeable...which is reassuring. The fact that the cottage was lined with pressed tin sometime in its past has been a pain. especially as she wanted to keep it... 
Looking at shows like "My Dream Derelict Home" proves to me that regardless of how well you plan/cost these sorts of projects always add up to twice what you budgeted. And my experience also bears that out...

----------


## joynz

In my case we have done the pulling down of internals, plastering and brickwork on our sixty year old, rather unattractive house.  Cheap as. 
Then realized that building out to the eaves for an extra metre of living space was cheap - untill needing to get high spec double glazing to get the six star rating.  The windows are just moving a metre! Who would have guessed?   Really adds to the cost. 
Am considering the 'knock down and rebuild' myself at the moment.  Though I also know that a reasonably priced  $250,000 volume build house never stays at that initial quote - once you factor in higher ceilings, eaves, better insulation  etc.

----------


## Vil

Interesting, yes costs are slowly adding up, still within reasons though. We are not going top of the range with everything, that would ruin us.
As long as it complies with local regulations. So far, we got rid of asbestos externally and internally. We have upgraded el. switch board, got soil test done, got new drawings from architect and tomorrow engineer is coming to check the site. Slowly getting ready for house raising. Anyone of you know some reputable house raising, restumping, slab concreting company in Brisbane? I have contacted one but would liked to get at least two quotes.

----------


## METRIX

> Interesting, yes costs are slowly adding up, still within reasons though. We are not going top of the range with everything, that would ruin us.
> As long as it complies with local regulations. So far, we got rid of asbestos externally and internally. We have upgraded el. switch board, got soil test done, got new drawings from architect and tomorrow engineer is coming to check the site. Slowly getting ready for house raising. Anyone of you know some reputable house raising, restumping, slab concreting company in Brisbane? I have contacted one but would liked to get at least two quotes.

  Any pics  of your progress ?

----------


## Vil

I'd loved to but I'm having trouble uploading them using my Ipad.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I'd loved to but I'm having trouble uploading them using my Ipad.

   There's the Tapa Talk app that allows you to add this forum. It makes uploading pics a breeze.

----------


## KSG

How is your progress coming along Vil? I note from your post about qleave you said your quote for doing downstairs was $120k. What does this include?

----------


## Vil

It should include raising of the house, restumping, concreting, plumbing, frame work, cladding electrical and gyprock. Some jobs will be at discounted price from the help of some tradie friends and some, I can do myself. So far it's going with a very slow pace. Getting more and more familiar with the beaurocratic building world.

----------


## KSG

Thanks Vil.

----------

